
Was NordVPN hacked or is it false? What Reddit has to say - forthehorde
https://medium.com/@douglasethando/was-nordvpn-hacked-or-is-it-false-what-reddit-has-to-say-fe7b2b507113
======
WalkTalk
I'm thinking this breach will only draw more attention to NordVPN, ever since
yesterday I can't browse Reddit without seeing somewhere something about
NordVPN. Anw, I read this article and it's an interesting story, this article
picked good examples from Reddit. TechCrunch article that started all this
didn't even name a "security researcher" who blamed Nord for lack of security,
then official Nord statement came out with an explanation how some Finish
company messed up their security and kept it secret. GG, TechCrunch for
showing that profits (they're owned by Verizon that also has a VPN, LOL)
matter more than objective journalism.

------
Derelicts
Who cares what Redditors have to say about this? I read the TC article, and I
read the official Nord response. TL: DR - Verizon owns TechCrunch and Verizon
owns a VPN as well. The breach that happened is very specific and does not
involve any real danger to Nord users, but TechCrunch article stated the
opposite without any proof. I think it's crystal clear what is going on here.

